# Transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS)



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello!
Dr. Mauricio Sierra (Institute of Psychiatry, King's College London) was investigating the TMS.
does anyone have any news on the subject?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

just contact the clinic, they're usually open with info


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend anyone do TMS. I did it on the right side during a clinical trial at Columbia University. It really messed me up bad... made my DP much worse. I really feel like it could have caused some damage. This is just my experience though so maybe it would be different for someone else. I did the right side which is not FDA approved. Maybe the left side (approved side) would have been different but I highly doubt it. I think its a scam treatment with the potential to do some real damage. Think about it... do you think its safe to get smashed in a sensitive part of the head/brain with a magnet for 20 minutes a day?!?! Exactly. There is a lot of scam shit out there (FDA approved and not FDA approved) and in my opinion and experience this is one of them. I think TMS happens to be a lot more dangerous than it is advertised and marketed to be.

This is without a doubt the second dumbest thing I have ever done in my quest to treat my DP behind taking benzo's for 10 years. Neither of those things turned out to do a damn thing except cause some serious long term problems for me. Just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a newer but approved treatment. I don't think it's anymore magnetic exposure then an fMri. Medications affect the electricity in your brain too, sorry it didn't work out for you, it's just like medications , some make a few people
really sick and that same medication might save another persons life


----------



## Fabricio (Dec 22, 2010)

Why this topic have so few comments? To me TMS could be the great treatment of DP, so this topic should be one of the most important in the forum.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I've had pretty darn good results with tDCS in the past, which IMO is preferable to TMS. Built the machine myself; not too hard to do. I'd recommend getting it done professionally though.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be doing rTMS soon  Wondering why nobody else is even remotely interested in this?



Fabricio said:


> Why this topic have so few comments? To me TMS could be the great treatment of DP, so this topic should be one of the most important in the forum.


Indeed!


----------



## peter_ (Nov 10, 2012)

.


----------

